# Simple, Precise, Affordable



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## Grumpy

I have a similiar Beadlock system. Very happy with it. Have the router bits to make the tenons as well but not used them yet.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I have the basic setup. It is a bit hard to get clamped on the mark correctly but it does make a good joint. I have long debated getting the Pro set up.

Randy


----------



## davidmicraig

Thanks for posting, the latest Woodsmith gave this product a very favorable review. I do think the pro version will end up in my toolbox within a year. One thing I can add to the review is that the beadlock pro version also includes a paring block for those that prefer to use more traditional M&T joinery. The paring block acts as a sturdy guide so you can chisel out the drill holes for a floating or standard tenon.

David


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for the review. I just recently spent a lot of time considering the various joinery options including jigs, domino and the beadlock system. In the end, I ordered the Mortise Pal. It has not arrived yet.

I think the beadlock is right for some people, the domino is right for some people etc.. Isn't it great that we have all these options. My grandfather cut his mortises with just a hammer and chisel and he had no other option.


----------



## reggiek

I saw a review of the beadlock in Woodsmith I believe. They too gave it high marks.

I have the Domino system as I got it used for a good price - It is an excellent machine but indeed expensive if you are on a tight budget. I have used the domino for some highly stressed joints and it has held up like a champ. For alot of applications though, I will still cut my own M &T as they are stronger by far then any of these systems. Plus I like to keep my skills intact - so I will drill out the mortise, chisel out the waste…and cut the tenons on my TS or track saw.

A friend of mine has the Leigh super FMT jig and I tried that recently. I was impressed by its ease of use and setup. I think the biggest gripe I have about these joinery "time saving" equipment is the lack of decent documentation and the sometimes complicated and lengthy setups.

You are right about the space these things take up….As such, I am selling off my PC omnijig as I just feel it takes up alot of space for something I can do with a much more compact jig, not to mention I just don't use it that much.


----------



## woodsmithshop

I have the pro beadlock system, I have only tried to use it once, so being in a hurry,I did not take the time to learn how to use it, so I put it aside and haven't tried it since, I intend to one of these days, but at the time I was pressed for time and it seemed like too much setup.


----------



## KevCamp

Thanks for the review. I'm considering purchasing the Beadlock Pro, in the near future. Any info on where, and how, you found it for less than $100?


----------



## 1900corey

Hi. Do any of you have tips on how to use a bead lock on a miter? I was planning on buying one of these and drilling the mortise holes a little deeper (as if I were using a butt joint), and later cutting the miters.

Thanks.


----------

